# Stacking Igf DES and MGF with Insulin



## Adoni (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi guys, I need a bit help,..was never a big fan of peptides, so I have not much experience with it exept IGF1.
Im stacking now DES with insulin,..des 50mcg before workout, and insulin right after my workout 8-10iu depend on how much carbs I have.
Im using now DES for 6 weeks, can I go longer with it, or is it better to make a short break, and in that time continue with MGF ? 
Second question - If it's ok to go longer with DES, can I use it together with MGF - in that case, DES before workout, and MGF 20-30mins after.. Insulin stays right after my workout, and what's the ideal dosage for MGF ?
As I said, did never use any other peptides exept Des and LR3..
Im not a rookie, Im a heavyweight competitor - cca 95-96kg on 175cm if it means anything for detrermine the dosage.


I hope my english is good enough for u to understand me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 2, 2017)

Adoni said:


> Hi guys, I need a bit help,..was never a big fan of peptides, so I have not much experience with it exept IGF1.
> Im stacking now DES with insulin,..des 50mcg before workout, and insulin right after my workout 8-10iu depend on how much carbs I have.
> Im using now DES for 6 weeks, can I go longer with it, or is it better to make a short break, and in that time continue with MGF ?
> Second question - If it's ok to go longer with DES, can I use it together with MGF - in that case, DES before workout, and MGF 20-30mins after.. Insulin stays right after my workout, and what's the ideal dosage for MGF ?
> ...



Not many peptide fans here especially not of so-called IGF products.


----------



## Adoni (Nov 2, 2017)

Me neither. used lr3 maybe 2-3 times, end as much as i tried to eat clean and hold my conditioning, it ended up like shit...and not only because of water retention, but fat too.
des is different. And I still don't believe in the possibility of local growth, but my delts grew never faster, and i held my conditioning all the time.
Thank u anyway, hope somebody with more expirience will answer.


----------



## Bigmills (Nov 4, 2017)

Adoni said:


> Hi guys, I need a bit help,..was never a big fan of peptides, so I have not much experience with it exept IGF1.
> Im stacking now DES with insulin,..des 50mcg before workout, and insulin right after my workout 8-10iu depend on how much carbs I have.
> Im using now DES for 6 weeks, can I go longer with it, or is it better to make a short break, and in that time continue with MGF ?
> Second question - If it's ok to go longer with DES, can I use it together with MGF - in that case, DES before workout, and MGF 20-30mins after.. Insulin stays right after my workout, and what's the ideal dosage for MGF ?
> ...


Considering that DS has a such a very short half-life of maybe 20 minutes, I would suggest bringing it with you to the gym and whatever body part your training that day let's say it's chest. Do one exercise of four sets for instance incline flyes with dumbbells making the last set a drop set so that the receptors in that muscle are activated. Then head straight to the locker room and pin the d DES in that muscle directly. I'm not saying it will cost localized growth however I'm not saying it won't either it's a way better chance than with lr3. Anyway taking it before you go to the gym is almost pointless because by the time you activate any muscle receptors it will basically be gone. Also I'm not sure what kind of insolent you are using but I would hope it's a fast acting like Humalog, if it is and you don't notice yourself going hypo from the igf which I never have well maybe once but nothing serious. I would pin 5 IU of Humalog pre-workout then eat my pre-workout meal and drink a shake with plenty of aminos as the insulin we all know acts like a taxi cab and shuttles the nutrients to the body as well as the lr3 but that's not until intra workout. After you eat your pre-workout meal get ready for the gym and go there have yourself a Gatorade and I would suggest since you're using insulin and igf that you invest in some karbolyn and mix it with your Gatorade which would be around 100 to 100 grams of carbohydrates both slow and fast acting. Obviously the reason for that is so that you do not worry about going hypo from the insulin or the igf. Like I said take the igf after your first exercise and then keep in mind you have 20 minutes maybe 30 at the most to work that muscle as hard as possible which might include drop sets or giant sets, whatever it takes. After you're done training between your pre-workout meal which I can't suggest because I do not know your body fat or how it works but you should have around 150 grams of carbohydrates by the time you get home from the gym from the time you took your 5IU of insulin it will be almost two hours. Around 1 hour and 30 minutes is 1 Humalog Peaks so that is when I would drink another drink filled with all kinds of aminos like glutamine, luicene, valine,Alanine,and citrulline..

Now is your next choice I would suggest either taken eight are you of Humalog pre-workout or the 5 IU that I mentioned and then right before I ate my post workout meal I would take another 3 to 4 IU's. You have to remember when it comes to insulin a lot of this is depending on your body type and how fast your metabolism is and how much carbohydrates you can take in without putting on fat. If you're using insulin I'm guessing you're probably a hardgainer like me so you would need as much carbohydrates as possible.. if that's the case that's how I would go about it meaning I would take the insulin twice. 

As far as MGF goes I know a lot about it but would like to look in to how to stack it with DES or to see if it's even worth it. 

Sorry about the way I write I know it's kind of hard to explain but if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask brother. Better safe than sorry.


----------

